# "موسوعة أمى العدرا " بمناسبة بدء صوم العذراء مريم وكله جديد حتى الصور !



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2013)

سلام ونعمه

كل سنة وانتم فى المسيح

هجمع ليكم موسوعة حلوة عشان خاطر بدء صوم العدرا مريم 

فكل شوية هضيف حاجات وهتكون مميزة باذ ربنا 

بركة ماما العدرا تكون معانا كلنا

آميـــــــــــــــن​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2013)

قائمة باسماء ألحان صوم السيد العذراء و عيد اصعاد جسدها :
------------------------------------------------------------------

1- إبصالية واطس لصوم السيدة العذراء " آمويني تيرو إنتين هوس "

2- إبصالية آدام لصوم السيدة العذراء " آمويني خين او إسبو ذي "

3- إبصالية واطس لعيد صعود جسد السيدة العذراء " آري فوك إم إبتشويس "

4- إبصالية آدام لعيد صعود جسد السيدة العذراء " آ تيهو إبيك هو "

5- أرباع الناقوس : الربع الخاص بصوم السيدة العذراء " ماريا إتشيري إن يواكيم "

6- لحن مزامير العشيات " جي أفصاجي " 

7- طواف العشية و باكر لصوم السيدة العذراء " صوتيم طاشيرى "

8- مرد إنجيل عشية " آ اوميش إن إسهيمي "

9- مرد إنجيل باكر " ني اورؤو تيرو "

10- مرد إنجيل القداس " تين إتشيسي إممو "

11- لحن التوزيع " أنوك نيم "

12- قطعة للتوزيع " آني رو طو "

13- لحن العشرة أوتار " آطاى بارثينوس "
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

[C*صَارت العذراء مَريم أم لكُل مَسيحي بدعوة يَسوع ليوحنا التلميذ
الذي يَسوع يُحبه ، ليَستلم من يَد يَسوع أما ً حقيقية قائلا ً : هوذا أمك .. !
و يُسلم ليد العذراء ابنا ً جقيقيا ً قائلا ً : هوذا إبنك .. !
ما اروعك يارب ، لأن عطاياك كُلها حُب ، اعطيتني ابوتك ، ولم تحرمني من
نعمة امومة العذراء مريم لي ، لتصير ام الله هي امي الحقيقية بالنعمة !
اكيف لا أفرح و اُسَبح الرب ! كَيف لا امجد إسمه ؟!
و كيف لا اكرم امه العذراء مريم التي اكرمني المسيح بأمومتها و بنوتي لها ؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

طقس العذراء للمعلم جاد لويس

http://www.mediafire.com/?q3yn8l8o1tajh6l
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

طقس صوم العذراء لمعهد الدراسات

http://www.mediafire.com/?4popdesj947ei0c​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

*طقس صوم السيدة العذراء للمعلم ابراهيم عياد

باكر وعشة للصوم العذراء

http://www.mediafire.com/?hymfml1xun7lwv7

الحان القداس

http://www.mediafire.com/?4w9610iltcvphii
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

*بمناسبة صوم العذراء - لحن ايفول هيتين ماريا الكبير بالهزات*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

*
موسيقى ناى لحن بى أويك - لحن قبطى

+ خبز الحياة الذي نزل لنا من السماء، وهب الحياة للعالم.

+ وأنت أيضًا يا مريم حملت في بطنك المن العقلي الذي آتي من الآب.

+ ولدتيه بغير دنس وأعطانا جسده ودمه الكريم فحيينا إلى الأبد.

+ يقوم حولك الشاروبيم والسيرافيم ولا يستطيعون أن ينظروك.

+ ونحن ننظرك على المذبح ونتناول من جسدك ودمك الكريم.

+من أجل هذا نعظمك باستحقاق بتماجيد نبوية.

+ لأنهم تكلموا من أجلك باعمال كريمة أيتها المدينة المقدسة التي للملك العظيم.

+ نسأل ونطلب أن نفوز برحمة، بشفاعتك عند محب البشر.
*​

http://www.mediafire.com/download/osk5vblqy4kvgiy/Pi+Wik.mp3


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

*
هل تعلم أن .. صوم_السيدة_العذراء
​






+ هو الصوم الذي طلب الشعب القبطي صومه و لم يكن معروفاً كصوم رسمياً فى الكنيسة

+ لم يرد ذكره حتى القرن ال 11 و يُعتقد أنه بدأ صومه فى القرن ال 13 أو 14 م 

+ كان كثيرون من البروتستانت و غير المسيحيين يصوموه بنسك شديد

+ كان مدته 3 يام ثم أصبح ثلاثة أسابيع ثم استقر على 15 يوماً 

+ جعله البابا غبريال الثامن صوماً اختيارياً عام 1601 م 

---------

مدة هذا الصوم عند :

+ السريان الأرثوذكس = 5 أيام

+ الأرمن الأرثوذكس = 6 أيام و لابد أن يبدأ يوم إثنين ليتفق عيد العذراء مع يوم الأحد

+ الروم الأرثوذكس = 15 يوم و يبدأ أول اغسطس

+ الكاثوليك = 14 يوماً من أول أغسطس ولا يأكل اللحم فى أيام الجمعة فقط

+ الكلدان = كان 5 أيام و الآن يصومون يوماً واحداً

+ الموارنة = لا يصوموه و إن كان بعضهم يصوموه لكن غير معترف به 

+ البروتستانت :

1- لا يصومون بشكل جماعي بل بصفه فردية و فى الخفاء

2- لا يوافقون على طلب الكنيسة من الشعب الصوم

3- لا يوافقون على الصوم النباتي ( أى الانقطاع عن الطعام الحيواني )
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2013)

شلولو ام النور






هذه الأكلة فرعونية قديمة، ذات قيمة غذائية كاملة، سهلة الهضم، طاردة للغازات ،وهى عبارة عن ماء بارد ويضاف اليه ملوخية ناشفة وتقلب ثم يضاف لهم الثوم ونصف ليمونه والاهم الشطة
ويقال ان القديسة العذراء مريم عندما جاءت الى مصر طبخت هذه الاكله بنفسها ...
اما معنى الكلمة فهي كالاتي
عندما نضع قطعة الخبز في الطبق وعند بدء الاكل فلابد من لف يدك بالعيش شبيه كانك تاكل اسبكتي ومن تلك اللف بالعيش فسميت لو لو ومع الايام اصبحت شلولو. والسبب في لف العيش لان الملوخية بالماء البارد بتكون صعبة من الخروج من الطبق .

طريقة الطبخ :

3 كوب ماء بارد
1 ليمونة
نصف بصلة (مقطعة قطع صغيرة)
6 قرون ثوم (مفروم)
1 كوب ملوخية ناشفة
ملح حسب الطلب
توابل (شطة - كمون) حسب الطلب
فلفل اخضر للتزيين
الطريقة
1. نضع الملوخية فى إناء متسع.
2. يضاف الثوم ويعصر الليمون ويضاف ايضا الملح والتوابل ويقلب الخليط جيدا على الناشف بدون اضافة الماء.
3. يضاف الماء جزء جزء مع التقليب المستمر فى اتجاه واحد حتى نصل الى القوام المطلوب.
4. نضع البصل المقطع وقليل من الفلفل الاخضر المقطع لتزيين الطبق .
كل عام وانت جميعا بخير
​


----------

